
Turpan Yuanyang Xiapu (vid) - Mz
https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=M82zOvlpIz8
======
gus_massa
This is the original title as suggested in the guidelines, but it's not very
descriptive. The unofficial extended guidelines suggest using the subtitle or
the first sentence of the article. The first sentence of the video is: "It's
the great Chinese riddle: How do you feed more than a billon people?"

My suggestion is a variant like: "Turpan Yuanyang Xiapu: How do you feed more
than a billon people?"

